# Pressure washed my White LT-14 and now engine is smoking?



## spankey1473 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all, just curious if anyone can help me out. The other day I was pressure washing my White LT-14 which as a Briggs 14.5 hp engine in it.

I was doing the tractor itself, deck mostly and decided to raise the hood and blast it out once. I didn't hover over anything long just a quick shot. Today I started it and it ran for about two minutes then started smoking white smoke out the exhaust. 

It fires up and runs just smokes, not a lot but annoying and want to be sure I'm not damaging anything? I checked the valves and they're adjusted to .004. 

Any ideas or suggestions? 

Thanks
Spankey


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you could have gotten a little bit of the water into the muffler itself, most engines will smoke after a wash, how long have you run the engine for after the wash?, the valves wont have anything to do with smoking only if you have tipped the rider on its side with the tappet box down, oil will then get into the crankcase breather and can be sucked into the inlet manifold, I don't expect you would have tipped the rider so we can leave that out.

run the engine for a little while and eventually the smoking should stop.


----------



## spankey1473 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you! Never tipped it. I started it again tonight and it smoked for about a few seconds and stopped. Odd? It is taking longer cranks to start it than normal so something leads me to think there could be a carb issue? 

My neighbor who's a mechanic seen it smoking and I said what could it be? He said you pressure washed it as a joke. Maybe I did goof something up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could have a bit of water in the carb .
Did you check the oil,to make sure it didn't get water in it?
Also,was the engine still hot,when you pressure washed it?
If so,it could have warped the intake plenum,especially if it's the plastic one.


----------

